
Show HN: Parseur – Each email becomes a row in Excel - joss82
https://app.parseur.com
======
chrisked
On mobile I see a login screen straight away. Unfortunately I want to explore
what you are doing first. Lost me right there :)

~~~
jmnicolas
Same on desktop.

~~~
joss82
Sorry, I though people wanted to try the app straight away.

I was wrong.

------
WrtCdEvrydy
Hey, why don't you link to [https://parseur.com/](https://parseur.com/)
instead of [https://app.parseur.com/](https://app.parseur.com/) since that
redirects you to the /login path.

